# Looking for a software like SpeedFan!



## kisorijama (8 mo ago)

While playing games I feel increase in heat coming out of my PC. So I started searching for a way to cater it. I came across this article How To Increase Fan Speed on Laptop and PC Windows 10 - CPUTemper it suggested to use Speed Fan but this tool isn't working on my PC. May be motherboard isn't supported. So is there any other similar tool that can let me manually increase fan speed.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

7 Best Speedfan Alternatives for 2022


Speedfan is popular among a lot of Windows users. It is used to control fan speed in your computer. In this article we talk about the best speedfan alternatives.




www.technize.com


----------

